
How to Improve on Naming Contexts in Domain-Driven Design - acconrad
https://userinterfacing.com/how-to-improve-on-naming-contexts-in-domain-driven-design/
======
acconrad
When I shifted to Elixir/Phoenix 1.3 I found the whole naming contexts thing
to be super difficult and confusing. This is the method I use now, but I'm
sure it could use refinement. I still need to read Eric Evan's book [1] but
I'd be open to other suggestions for further reading.

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321125215?ie=UTF8&tag=mar...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321125215?ie=UTF8&tag=martinfowlerc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0321125215)

